# Service Panel not quite ready?



## jar546 (Feb 5, 2019)

This is a service panel for a single family residence.  The 2" conduit leaves this combo enclosure to feed a sub-panel inside the residence.

How many violations do you see in this photo?  Solely based on what you see.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Could use some Red, White and Green tape!


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 6, 2019)

white or gray tape on the grounded conductor NEC 200.6


----------



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Could use some Red, White and Green tape!



Red and white, yes.  Green, hmmmm not quite.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2019)

There is more than marking the neutral wrong.


----------



## LCBob (Feb 8, 2019)

Maybe the absence of a grounding electrode conductor?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 8, 2019)

LCBob said:


> Maybe the absence of a grounding electrode conductor?



Bingo


----------



## LCBob (Feb 8, 2019)

I can see the intersystem bond cover and the ground rod clamp laying in the bottom of the panel, and I can hear the electrician saying "You weren't supposed to be here 'til this afternoon."


----------



## steveray (Feb 11, 2019)

Why is the green wire not the GEC?...Got it...missed that they were feeders....But then the GEC could be upstream somewhere that we can't see ...Like at the drip loop.....no?

E3607.2 Location of grounding electrode conductor connection.
The grounding electrode conductor shall be connected
to the grounded service conductor at any accessible
point from the load end of the overhead service conductors,
service drop, underground service conductors, or service lateral
to and including the terminal or bus to which the
grounded service conductor is connected at the service disconnecting
means. A grounding connection shall not be made
to any grounded circuit conductor on the load side of the service
disconnecting means, except as provided in Section
E3607.3.2. [250.24(A)(1) and (A)(5)]


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2019)

No, no it can't.  We are talking at the point of the service connection either in the meter base or service disconnect.


----------



## ICE (Feb 11, 2019)

This cabinet appears to be intended for a bottom feed....but it’s not.  Are the feed through lugs original equipment?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2019)

ICE said:


> This cabinet appears to be intended for a bottom feed....but it’s not.  Are the feed through lugs original equipment?



I don't understand the question.  You can see the meter section of this combo pack from above and the feeder leaving the bottom of the panel.


----------



## ICE (Feb 12, 2019)

There’s a tunnel on the left side.  And the lugs?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2019)

ICE said:


> There’s a tunnel on the left side.  And the lugs?



Yes, it goes under the border fence.


----------



## steveray (Feb 12, 2019)

jar546 said:


> No, no it can't.  We are talking at the point of the service connection either in the meter base or service disconnect.



Jeff...Are we talking about the same thing?  250.24(A)1 allows the GEC to attach "before the main"...Correct? As well as the section from the IRC I posted...? In which case you would not see it in the panel.....? See exhibit 250.8 in 2017 handbook...


----------

